# How to sex Black Convict Cichlids?? Pictures Please



## jbru70

Does anyone have pictures of the differences in the males and females. Also I would like all the info I will need to know to succesfully breed these fish.

Thanks ahead of time for your input


----------



## Comic Sans

1) Females (when ready to breed) usually have orange-ish colouring on the belly. Males are gray/blue throughout and generally have longer pointed dorsal and anal fins.

2) There is a sticky topic at the top of this forum all about convicts.


----------



## SinisterKisses

Females have orange bellies all the time, not just when ready to breed. Their colouring is just intensified when ready to breed. Again, pointed or not-pointed dorsal, anal, or any other fin, is NOT a reliable indicator of sex. Females can have fins just as pointed as males.


----------



## terd ferguson

The orange belly on females is the sure fire way to tell sex with Convicts. They will get the color by the time they're an inch, often times sooner.


----------



## MonteSS

Female.










.....Bill


----------



## Riceburner

my male...









my female...









same female in breeding colours post spawn...


----------



## jbru70

Riceburner said:


> my male...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my female...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same female in breeding colours post spawn...


Ty very much to everyone!!!!


----------



## Riceburner

Oh and ....


jbru70 said:


> to succesfully breed these fish.


....just have a pair in water.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=194593


----------



## sabrina1488trunk

When does the convict cichlid start to show the orange on the belly? If there juvenile is it hard to see the orange?


----------

